# الطاقة المجانية



## عمرو 2 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ارجوا ان تقبلوا منى هذة الكتب تحت عنوان الطاقة المجانية . انا لم انهى قرائتها بعد لكنى تمنيت لو شاركتونى اياها .

الطاقة المجانية.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## hussien95 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي ولكني لست مقتنع بالطاقة المجانية


----------



## عمرو 2 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى العزيز الباشمهندس حسين انا ايضا فى حيرة من امرى . الا ان بعض هذة الاختراعات قد حققت نجاحات بالفعل ولا تتعارض مع المفاهيم الهندسية فمثلا : الكربوريتور FIVS لمخترعة الن كاجيانو هذا الكربراتير يخلط بخار الماء مع البنزين فى درجات حرارة عالية مع ضغط قليل فينتج عن التفاعل غاز قابل للاشتعال وذو جودة عالية ولكن المحصلة انك استهلكت وقود قليل لقطع نفس المسافة حتى انة حقق معدلات اكثر من 160كم/جالون بنزين . وبعمل سيرش على النت ستكتشف انة مشهور جدا لانة هو نفسة قام بنشر تصميمة على النت وهناك عدة اجيال منة . 
وكذلك ابتكارات دينيس لى وقصتة واستغلالة للقوة المغناطيسية ؟ ولو دخلت على موقع اليوتيوب ستجد مثل هذة المولدات بالشرح . وفعلا هى لاتخرق اى قانون فيزيائى فقد استغل الطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة للمغناطيس كمصدر دائم للطاقة . ارشح لك مثلا هذا الفيديو :
Free Energy Magnet Motor (Engine) - YouTube

رجاء من السادة الافاضل ممن قرأوا موضوع الطاقة المجانية من قبل وتباحثوا فى الامر ان يشاركونا بأرائهم وخلاصة فكرهم . انا مازلت فى طور القراءة ولكنها قراءة ومراجعة اذ اننى اقوم بالتأكد من اغلب المعلومات من خلال اخبار ومقالات وفيديوهات الشبكة العنكبوتية مثال قصة دينيس لى و ألن كاجيانو.
والله الموفق.


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 نوفمبر 2012)

عمرو 2 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ارجوا ان تقبلوا منى هذة الكتب تحت عنوان الطاقة المجانية . انا لم انهى قرائتها بعد لكنى تمنيت لو شاركتونى اياها .
> 
> الطاقة المجانية.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي عمرو ان هذه الكتب تخاطب الذي لا يعلم شيء عن الفيزياء

و بالتالي أي جملة يسمعها في كتبهم يعتبرها صحيحة في الفيزياء

و بالتالي يصدق قولهم عن خرق قانون بقاء الطاقة

ففي صفحة رقم 10 من الكتاب الثاني

مثلا الجملة "على المستوى المجهري المادة في حالة خرق مستمر لقانون مصونة الطاقة"
هذه الجملة لا توجد في المتفق عليه في الفيزياء كلها !!!!!!

و توضع في هذا الكتاب على انها حقيقة

ان اصغر جسيم داخل الذرة "النيترينو" محافظ لقانون بقاء الطاقة
وقد تم اثبات وجوده باستخدام قانون بقاء الطاقة قبل حتى اكتشافة 

و هناك شيء واحد وهي مبدأ عدم التحديد لهيزنبرج و هي لا تخالف قانون بقاء الطاقة بل تحدد امكانيتنا في القياس


و في صفحة رقم 12 من الكتاب الثاني
كذلك الجملة "فبخصوص كل من حالة القطب المغناطيسي و الشحنة الكهربية الساكنة لا يمكن تطبيق قانون مصونة الطاقة"


مع ان الحقيقة "فبخصوص كل من حالة القطب المغناطيسي و الشحنة الكهربية مثبت فيهما قانون مصونة الطاقة"

لاحظ كلمة مثبت فيهما
لأن قانون بقاء الطاقة هو فرض في الأساس و لكن في بعض العلوم مثبت فيها صحة قانون بقاء الطاقة نظريا وعمليا 
اما العلوم الأخرى مثبت فيها هذا القانون عمليا فقط 


و أخيرا تأكد أن لو وجد شخص من ال 6 مليار من سكان العالم خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة و امكن استغلالة 
فإن ال 6 مليار سيعلمون هذا الخبر في أقل من 6 ساعات :32:




و مع كل ذلك ففي فئة صغيرة من المجتمع تعتقد خرق قانون قانون بقاء الطاقة و منهم علماء و اساتذة و مهندسين وهواه ........ و نحن نحترم الجميع و نقدرهم



و الله الموفق


----------



## عمرو 2 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز محمد المصرى بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك . حضرتك سبقتنى فى القرائة بسم الله ماشاء الله . انا بصراحة بشوف ان موضوع الطاقة دة محتاج لفهم اعمق من تصورنا . انا مثلا مافهمتش اية هى الجاذبية الا من مكتشفها الفعلى اينشتين . ايوة انا بشوف ان اينشتين هو المكتشف الفعلى للجاذبية لان نيوتن ماعرفش يفسر اية هى الجاذبية . نيوتن اوجد قوانين تحكم علاقاتهاولم يستطع تفسيرها . ولولا فهم اينشتين لها لما تمكنا اليوم من عمل غرف محاكاة للفضاء anti gravity.
طيب ما اينشتين اثبت ان الطاقة والمادة وجهان لعملة واحدة حسب المعادلة E=MC2 وطبعا واجة ساعتها انتقدات وشك و عدم اقتناع . وقانون بقاء الطاقة لم يحتوى على مفهوم فناء المادة وتحولها لطاقة . وارجع واقول طيب انا لغاية دلوقتى مش عارف اية هى المغناطيسية ؟ والمغناطيس دة جايب طاقتة دى منين ؟ وبعدين فى اشعة كونية غير مرئية تعبر الارض فى اى لحظة ودى طبعا صورة من صور الطاقة .
وبردة بستغرب لما الاقى الجماعة بتوع الكونج فو والشاولين والمعابد بتاعة شرق اسيا دول بيعملوا حاجات غريبة وبيقولوا ان دة نوع من الطاقة بييجى بالتدريب وبيقدروا يتحكموا فيها : منهم اللى بيطفى شمعة عن بعد وفيهم اللى بيقاوم اختراق رمح حديدى فى رقبتة الى انن ينثنى الرمح . و مثال ليها ضربة البوصة الواحدة لبروس لى ودى ضربة بالمقبض على بعد بوصة واحدة ولكن تحتوى قوة تكفى للاطاحة بالخصم .
ربنا يوفقنا ويهدينا للصواب بس بصراحة انا شايف نفسى مقصر انا لم أقرأ فى ميكانيكا الكم ونظرية التواتر وخلافة ........ بالعافية قرأت عن النسبية . لكن لو بقراء فى مجال تطبيقى تلاقيتى صاروخ ذى مثلا كتب thermodynamic or heat transfer وجايز لو كنت تعمقت فى الدراسات دى كنت فهمت احسن .


----------

